# Remote Controls



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Does your Golden love remote controls?

Lexi LOVES remote controls...She is the RC Queen!!
I'm not sure if it is the scent or the fact that _we_ covet them and have so many laying around or if they just plain feel good when she cracks the plastic!

Over her lifetime she has damaged at _least_ 10....
Her first year with us 7 years ago was the worst - she went through no less then 3...last year she damaged NONE!! YIPPEE!!

I have no idea if it was the fact that we started teaching her to search and retrieve remotes or if she is just getting older and more mellow ....but now she will collect them, bring them to her bed and lay her chin on them! She has no 'possession issues' with them and will gladly let us look at and take what we need from her collection...
Perhaps she is just saving her time and energy - From her point of view, "They will be asking me for a remote...by golly I know where they all are!!"

Then there is Liberty, who could care less about the remote controls...has never damaged one....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have one, so I have no idea


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Houdini has destroyed 16 remotes in less than 2 years...... We never taught him to retrieve them......


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't have one, so I have no idea



How the heck to you get through life without owning a remote to something or an other? I am impressed!!  

Just off the top of my head we have - TV (x4), DVD(x3), Stereo (x4), Garage Door (x2) - and I am sure there are some Ive forgotten!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Houdini has destroyed 16 remotes in less than 2 years...... We never taught him to retrieve them......


Houd - I bow to you dear boy!! You are the RC king!! :bowl:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

haha well...

I don't watch TV. I HAVE one, but if it has a remote, I haven't any idea where it is.

I suppose there's a DVD remote hidden somewhere. The only time I use it is if we watch a DVD- I need it to set the captions- but we don't watch movies very often!

I don't have a garage door 

Hmm... stereo sits right beside me on the desk here... I reach to change volume and the music is all MP3s!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm afraid to put this in writing ... but, so far, no remotes have been damaged in the growing of our golden pup! Whew ... we did lose 1 shoe & lots of single socks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You can be sure he will eat one now


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

knock on wood here too... Geddy has no interest in remotes, shoes, etc. She used to love slippers and socks and even those are becoming quite commonplace and of non-interest for her now. LOL... so so far we're lucky!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker chewed our remote...its all gross now and not comfy to hold on to but without it the TV wouldn't work so we have to use it...lol.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson doesn't like remotes...but he does love slippers...and underwear. :yuck: .....oh yeah, and anything in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So far Jester has no interest in the remotes (knocking wood too!) He prefers wood...table and chair legs...and area rugs! However... a remote control is the only thing of any value that my first golden Kody chewed up!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley has never had any desire to eat or chew a remote. Barney on the other hand has gone through two so far and my dad's hearing aid. However, he still cannot hear any better.:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

as far as i know i dont have a rc destroyer but mine for the tv in the living room has been absent for the past 2 days.....lol.. have looked everywhere.. and the only one thats ever in theer by himself is Chris at night... so not sure yet...:


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Phoebe likes to carry the remote around in her mouth. It's funny, she doesn't chew it, just carries it very gently.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Eliza Doolittle


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Z doesn't chew anything that does not belong to her. The other day I decided it would be cool to teach her to hold and bring me my stuff. She simply refused to let me put anything that is not hers into her mouth. I tried my wallet, kleenex, remote control and newspapers. Nothing is allowed into her mouth!? I am beginning to wonder if she is purebred retriever.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

*wicker basket*

Collette never had a chance to get a hold of any remotes because before I had her, I had the hubby and something needed to be done about him and remotes. 

He kept losing them between couch cushions, under the rug, on the TV (not very helpful to have to get up to get the remote to change channels!). I solved this by rounding up all of them into a pretty wicker basket that is conveniently stored on the coffee table. Now the hubby and I can get to them and Collette has never seen one that wasn't in our hands or in the basket, which she doesn't touch. Problem solved, hope this helps you.


----------

